
Quantum mechanics is immune to the butterfly effect - playeren
https://www.economist.com/science-and-technology/2020/08/15/quantum-mechanics-is-immune-to-the-butterfly-effect
======
gus_massa
The "butterfly effect" is only possible in some classic systems. For example
imagine that you put a drop of ink in a glass of water (with some sugar). If a
butterfly drinks some water, it will not change the final equilibrium state
where the ink is evenly distributed.

This prove that one particular quantum system does not have an important
butterfly effect, not that any quantum system does not have a butterfly
effect.

(Note that r(as far as we know) reality is described by quantum mechanics. So
it they prove that any quantum system does not have a butterfly effect, then
the weather and all the other macroscopic systems do not have a butterfly
effect.)

~~~
playeren
Thank you. It's exactly clarifying comments like this, that is my main reason
for posting articles here.

